# Custom commission of Keefer by Dean Russo



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love this artist, and for 2 weeks in July he was accepting custom commissions. I hemmed and hawed, but finally on the last day of the sale I decided to go ahead and order a portrait of Keefer. I already have a stunning portrait of Dena that a friend commissioned for us after she died, and I had a painting done of Halo a few years ago, so Keef was the only one left. He's getting older now, he turned 11 in August and this portrait will be a beautiful remembrance after he's gone. 

Here is the original photo, one of several that I sent to the artist. I didn't know which one they'd choose to use: 










And here is the painting I got today:










It's 16" x 20", and the colors are even more stunning in person. Here is a link to the artist's Facebook page, some of you may be familiar with his work as it's available on teeshirts: https://www.facebook.com/DeanRussoArtist/

https://www.themountain.com/love-shepherd-t-shirt/


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, we love it! Here's the painting I had done by a different artist of one of Halo's puppy pictures:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

And this is Dena's portrait that my friend surprised us with shortly after we lost her at 4 years old to lymphoma: 










From this photo:










It's done in colored pencils, and SO amazing. The detail is just incredible, especially the eyes. Oksana, who did Dena's portrait was a member of this board. She has a GSD named Anton. 

All of these are from photos that I took myself.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

All portraits are simply beautiful, amazing and unique. I love the tuft of hair between his ears and was captured in the art piece. I think I remember someone posting a link to t-shirts/sweats of this artist...or maybe something similar. The shirts were sold out at time of thread or because of, lol


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love them all, but Dena's touches my heart. The look in her eyes..oh my.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorBytes said:


> All portraits are simply beautiful, amazing and unique. I love the tuft of hair between his ears and was captured in the art piece. I think I remember someone posting a link to t-shirts/sweats of this artist...or maybe something similar. The shirts were sold out at time of thread or because of, lol


I posted a link to one of the shirts above, there are 2 GSD designs available right now from themountain.com - check it out! 



ksotto333 said:


> I love them all, but Dena's touches my heart. The look in her eyes..oh my.


Yeah, I totally get that. It's an amazing likeness, by a very talented artist. She hasn't done any work in a long time, I hope that she takes it up again because she's so good.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

They're all beautiful. I have to say, though, you had great photos for them to choose from. Halo's is sooooo stinking cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think I could pick a favorite.

They are all fantastic!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Would I be out of line if I said "Faaar Out" or maybe "Groovy" ?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Galathiel said:


> They're all beautiful. I have to say, though, you had great photos for them to choose from. Halo's is sooooo stinking cute!


She kinda went back and forth between adorable and funny looking as she matured, lol. She ended up more cute than beautiful but she has an oversized personality that is at least half her charm, and a VERY expressive face. :wub:

I wish I were as photogenic as our dogs are, I have tons of great pictures of all of them.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Fantastic!! Each artist had such a different style. Of course the subjects were all so beautiful!! These portraits are going to look stunning on your walls.


----------

